# Why do rats tap their front feet?



## Phoebe_22 (Aug 8, 2012)

I often see Munroe tapping or stamping her little front feet, while staying in one spot. Does anyone know what this is? I don't think it's a bad thing, just curious about their little quirks


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

I've never seen mine do that ??? It'd be interesting to know why though.


----------



## Run Computers (Oct 14, 2012)

Could be scent marking or maybe a kind of "fake" digging. Rats love to dig.


----------



## Run Computers (Oct 14, 2012)

I also read that it could be a territorial behavior.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Rats try to communicate with their humans... try to figure out what he wants or wants to tell you. When he taps what do you usually do? Perhaps that's what he wants.


----------



## Cupcake&Candy (Jun 5, 2012)

Well, not sure if this helps, but I do know that skunks stamp their front feet in defense to a threat. Like a warning to scare the predator before actually spraying.


----------



## Phoebe_22 (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah I read that about skunks too, thought it was quite funny. It's weird, it reminds me of when cats do it with their claws out, isn't that something to do with making their beds more comfortable? I've never had cats so don't really know what it means for them either. It could be territorial, she most recently did it just after her sister died so it could be her way of saying 'this is mine now' maybe? Her sister was the more dominant of the two. Also, on a similar topic i've noticed that one of her arms vibrates/shakes a little when she drinks or eats something sour! Again, I don't think it's a bad thing, I just love watching their strange ways


----------



## Run Computers (Oct 14, 2012)

Phoebe_22 said:


> ...I just love watching their strange ways


Me too. I love the little quirks and personalities they have.


----------

